# Check Engine code P0705



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

I am trying to find out specifically what the code P0705 means: PNP/Inhibitor Switch. The car is a 97 Maxima and is having problems with the dash gauges working, heater controls, windows and any other electrical. Lights work, but die eventually and seems that the altenator isn't charging battery. After starting cold engine the guages start working along with the rest of the electrical after five minutes or so (when car is just getting warm). It seems that there is not normal power to the engine when first driven like this. 

What is the PNP/Inhibitor Switch and any suggestions on how to fix this? Any links to other sites would be helpful too. I am a newbie to this...


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

rear heated 02 sensor.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

Sentrada said:


> I am trying to find out specifically what the code P0705 means: PNP/Inhibitor Switch. The car is a 97 Maxima and is having problems with the dash gauges working, heater controls, windows and any other electrical. Lights work, but die eventually and seems that the altenator isn't charging battery. After starting cold engine the guages start working along with the rest of the electrical after five minutes or so (when car is just getting warm). It seems that there is not normal power to the engine when first driven like this.
> 
> What is the PNP/Inhibitor Switch and any suggestions on how to fix this? Any links to other sites would be helpful too. I am a newbie to this...


okay dude, Park/Neutral Position Switch, probably. When the engine goes from Neutral to Park, it someway adjusts itself electronically for the change in drives. this may be the reason for the electrical problemos.


----------

